# Bite-Size Desserts



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

There's a trend of the tiny that's taking over the food world. Little bites of tapas have been sprouting in restaurants around the country; miniature

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

